
Elixir 1.9 Released - erokar
https://github.com/elixir-lang/elixir/releases/tag/v1.9.0
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20265031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20265031).

